# Group permissions for new users.

## jeffc

Since the topic of adding users has come up, I was wondering what is considered to be needed groups to assign new users?  Do you need to have different groups for trusted users who log in locally (wheel?) and for users who are so-so trusted but only log in remotely?

----------

## klieber

I moved this post to its own topic area.

----------

## klieber

 *jeffc wrote:*   

> Since the topic of adding users has come up, I was wondering what is considered to be needed groups to assign new users?  Do you need to have different groups for trusted users who log in locally (wheel?) and for users who are so-so trusted but only log in remotely?

 

Since no one else has tackled this...

The short answer is; it depends.  The wheel group, specifically, is designed to control who can su on your system.  Regarding other groups, the whole purpose of groups is to control access to different parts of your system.  So, you might want some people to be part of the 'audio' or 'cdrom' group.  Etc.  It all depends on how you want your system to be configured, as well as what it's going to be used for.

So, basically, there's no textbook answer to your question.

--kurt

----------

## ed_hunter

i've tried everything to put the "su" command to work, he asks for the pass, and i insert the pass then gives that error - autentication failure. i'm getting nuts just to put this to work, because it's the last thing to configure on my gentoo. i've already added the user to the wheel group and the root group, but it just won't work   :Confused:  , i've also changed somethings in the "/etc/pam.d/su" but nothing has worked. can anyone help me?

Tnkx in advance for the one who try to help me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## klieber

 *ed_hunter wrote:*   

> i've tried everything to put the "su" command to work

 

What does the "wheel" line look like in your /etc/group file?  Also, after adding it to the group, did you log out and log back in again?  You have to re-login in order for a user account to pick up new permissions.

Finally, the only thing you need to do to enable "su" is to add the user account to the wheel group.  So, if you've done other stuff (such as modifiying /etc/pam.d/su) undo it as that may be causing part of your problem.

--kurt

----------

## ed_hunter

the command su started to work, when i made a simple thing "chmod u+s /bin/su". and yes, when i added my user to wthe wheel group i logout and the tried, the only thing to do was that simple command.

tnkx, my problem is solved =)

----------

